
Ask HN: Pathways to immigration? - taw2015
Hi - I&#x27;m a Computer Engineering student in a spanish-speaking South American country. I&#x27;ll be graduating in about a year, and I&#x27;m really interested in working overseas. Actually, one of my long term goals is to establish myself permanently in a first-world country. This entails (possibly) even getting citizenship.<p>I thought that one of the ways to realize this goal was to get a job in a big tech company in the US, but so far my attempts to get an internship have been unsuccessful (twice interviewed by Google). I believe startups are out of the question, as most of them just aren&#x27;t willing&#x2F;able to sponsor visas. The marriage fast track option just seems unethical to me, and I&#x27;m not sure I want to spend ridiculous amounts of money on grad school somewhere, unless it increases the chances of getting a job.<p>I&#x27;m young, my English worked well enough for a 6-month stint as a university student the UK, and I&#x27;ll be a skilled graduate in a year. Sometimes I hear people from third world countries saying they just <i>moved</i> to where they wanted to be [1], but that just doesn&#x27;t make any sense to me.<p>Are there any other pathways to immigration for a guy like me somewhere?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10591089
======
proberts
I practice immigration law and work with startups as well as established
domestic and global companies. It can be challenging to get a job in the US
and get sponsored for a work visa while living abroad, particularly given the
limited supply of H-1B visas. One overlooked approach is to obtain a job with
a multinational company outside the US and then seek to transfer to the US
after one year. This would be an L-1 visa.

